# General Help



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi my name is ford08 I need some help I have a Snowbird that I don't know the year of the snowblower and I need parts to fix the blower. So if you know any web site let me know for information and get parts. Thank any one that can help me out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ford08 :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Do you have a model/serial number off it ?? Can you post a photo or two ??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Parts can be tricky for snowbirds..
but yes, first step, we need to know the model.
There are at least three "generations" of snowbirds, and they dont have much in common..

webpage about snowbirds:

Snowbird Snowblowers


Scot


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum Ford08 :white^_^arial^_^0^_
> 
> Do you have a model/serial number off it ?? Can you post a photo or two ??


The model number is 31600-0 1079B the serial number has a hole punch out.


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

Here some pictures


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

That snowblower was made by Yardman (parent company: MTD), in the early 1980's.

googling the model number brings up some hits that might be helpful:

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=mtd snowblower 31600-0

Scot


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Parts can be tricky for snowbirds..
> but yes, first step, we need to know the model.
> There are at least three "generations" of snowbirds, and they dont have much in common..
> 
> ...


The model number is 31600-0 1079B. Does any person know wear I get parts for snowbird. Is there anther location for the serial number.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ford08 said:


> The model number is 31600-0 1079B. Does any person know wear I get parts for snowbird. Is there anther location for the serial number.


What parts would you need?
Some can be found, others you should look for another cheap, junker blower for parts.

What parts do you need?


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> What parts would you need?
> Some can be found, others you should look for another cheap, junker blower for parts.
> 
> What parts do you need?


The worm gear and the worm gear shaft plus the gasket.


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

what kind of gear oil do i have to use in the gear box after I fix the worm gear.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

When is the snowbird going to be put in alphabetical order in the brands menu?


SnowBird Snowblowers (7 Viewing)
Ariens Snowblowers (377 Viewing)	
Atlas Snowblowers (2 Viewing)
Craftsman Snowblowers (65 Viewing)
Cub Cadet Snowblowers (9 Viewing)
Honda Snowblowers (246 Viewing)
Husqvarna Snowblowers (32 Viewing)
John Deere Snowblowers (31 Viewing)
Lawn Boy Snowblowers (7 Viewing)
MTD Snowblowers (32 Viewing)
Murray Snowblowers (10 Viewing)
Simplicity Snowblowers (24 Viewing)
Snapper Snowblowers
Sno-Tek Snowblowers (3 Viewing)
SnowJoe Snowblowers
Toro Snowblowers (169 Viewing)
Troy-Bilt Snowblowers (31 Viewing)
Yard Machine Snowblowers (3 Viewing)
Yard-Man Snowblowers (5 Viewing)
Yamaha Snowblowers (13 Viewing)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> When is the snowbird going to be put in alphabetical order in the brands menu?


Sheena, one of the Admins went in and took care of it.
She understands how OCD drives some of us :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry! Hadn't taken my medication....


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank You admin by the way....


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

What kind gear oil do I have to use in the gear box when I go put it back together.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ford08 said:


> What kind gear oil do I have to use in the gear box when I go put it back together.


My older Bird calls for GX 90.

SteelyTim might know if he sees this thread.

Edit, Now a day there are some good synthetics on the market to use too.
You might be better off using one? Me too?
I never changed mine, I should as I just got my Bird one season ago and I did not really get a chance to use it.
SteelyTim should know, I will PM him a link of this thread, see what he recommends.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> When is the snowbird going to be put in alphabetical order in the brands menu?
> 
> 
> SnowBird Snowblowers (7 Viewing)
> ...



Nice way to hijack a thread.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh
Why was this not moved out of this thread?

For the alphabetic purists >>>>> YAMAHA is not in the proper place, will someone please fix? 
This really bothers SOME. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry! Sorry I don't take any medication....:icon_whistling:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank You admin by the way....:banghead:


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> My older Bird calls for GX 90.
> 
> SteelyTim might know if he sees this thread.
> 
> ...


Honestly I've never had to fool with one.....so I'm not sure :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Honestly I've never had to fool with one.....so I'm not sure :icon-hgtg:


My manual says to use GX 90.
I can't find any plain 90, there is a 80/90.

I guess any 90 would do?

I would think that for something like this a synthetic would be a good option.
But what may that be?....I will search.

I have not even looked at my level yet, I will put that top on my list when I bring the old gal out.


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

Can I use sander 90w oil


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ford08, Where are you located ??

If you can't find 90w there are easy to find substitutions : http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=502635


----------



## ford08 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ford08, Where are you located ??
> 
> If you can't find 90w there are easy to find substitutions : Difference between 85W90 and 90W gear oil | ATF, Differential, Trans, Brakes, P/S | Bob Is The Oil Guy


Ohio near Cincinnati


----------

